# Design & Control of Concrete Mixtures- List of Helpful Tabs



## Parks and Rec (Jul 7, 2008)

"Design &amp; Control of Concrete Mixtures" book by PCA

I hear mixed reviews of the book. Some folks say it was very helpful, while others say they never opened it during the exam. This could be discipline specific, but it is listed on the Design Standards for the Fall 08 Transportation.

I have borrowed the book, but have not opened it yet.

What are your thoughts on the helpfulness of this book during the test?

Has anyone made a list of helpful tabs for this reference? If not, please post the pages/sections that you marked/studied in your preparation.

Thanks!


----------



## owillis28 (Jul 8, 2008)

parks said:


> "Design &amp; Control of Concrete Mixtures" book by PCA
> I hear mixed reviews of the book. Some folks say it was very helpful, while others say they never opened it during the exam. This could be discipline specific, but it is listed on the Design Standards for the Fall 08 Transportation.
> 
> I have borrowed the book, but have not opened it yet.
> ...


I didn't tab this book at all. Although I did use this reference in college, I still was unfamiliar with it when I took the exam. I would spend 2-3 hours reading through the book to see how the chapters are broken up.

I would recommend that you pay special attention to the index and maybe thinking about putting a tab on that. I am a believer, along with some others, that this test is not how much you know from memory but how fast and efficient you can find subject material. This reference will aid you on "word" type problems instead of the typical equation based problem.

Also, as you are looking through this book, make sure you are actively thinking on how different materials can be added/subtracted to achieve desired results (i.e. retarding/accelerating admixtures; silica fume, fly ash, ground granulated blast-furnace slag, etc.).

This post is not meant to cover every subject contained in the next exam. Just my :2cents:

Keep studying and use this forum as a tool for success!!!!!!!!!

owillis


----------



## ramicoce (Jul 15, 2008)

I was glad I brought that book with me. I did not tab it or read it beforehand, but I did flip through to see what was there. Also, mine was an older edition that what was listed by NCEES.


----------

